# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Asus WL500g

## Ifaistos

Σε "συζήτηση" με φίλο από το εξωτερικό σχετικά με το "πείραγμα" που μπορεί να γίνει στο linksys με ενημέρωσε για το Asus WL500g το οποίο αν και έχει broadcom chip set και αυτό η wifi κάρτα είναι mini-pci
Το άλλο καλό με το ASUS είναι ότι έχει USB και parellel port (χμμμ ιδέες...ιδέες  ::  )
Τιμή γύρω στα 60Ευρώ
http://www.inside-gsm.com/Wireless/Acce ... l500g.html
 
Για να του ρίξουμε μια ματιά....

Edit -> linux compile instructions
http://forum.chupa.nl/showthread.php?t=73

Edit2 -> more photos  ::  (H γυμνή αλήθεια  ::  )
http://forum.chupa.nl/showthread.php?t=8

----------


## Ifaistos

Wow !!!

Αλλαγή της mini pci σε Atheros  ::   ::   ::   :: 




> No, You need two radios (read: two miniPCI cards). Since the WL500g only has one Mini PCI slot (unlike e.g. the D-link DI-774 wich has two) it became a 802.11a only box.
> 
> BTW I will use one of the DI-774 MiniPCI cards for the WL500g as well, since these cards are based on an Atheros chipset. The WL500g has native support for this chipset (although the driver is not included, only the control files are). It is a good exersise to port the madwifi driver to the Mips platform, although our goal is to port it eventually to our ARM 9 platform.


http://www.chupa.nl/forum/showthread.ph ... ght=wl500a

Βρήκα τι θα μου κάνω δώρο σήμερα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

seems to be very interesting....

αυτη η asus αν δεν βγαλει μια εκδoση deluxe δεν ηρεμει...

συνολικα ποσο μπορει να κοστισει ?
60e ετσι οπως ειναι ? + το κοστος της νεας minipci + μεταφορικα ?

αν παρεις ολο αυτο το σετ και κοστισει κατω απο 120ε, θα ηθελα
και εγω ενα σετ.

----------


## tripkaos

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9154

υποστιριζει και openwrt...!!!

θελω και γω ενα σετ αν παρεις παρε και μενα ενα η πες που τα πουλανε να παω να παρω...η κανε μια ομαδικη...

----------


## Ifaistos

> ...η κανε μια ομαδικη...


Φτου κακά  ::  
Δεν σου έχω πει να μην λες κακές κουβέντες στο forum  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

καλα κανε μια 3πλη παραγκελια....  ::   :: 

γρηγορα ομως...
ακομα?
μα τι κανεις?
ααααααα......
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

λοιπον εκανα μια παραγκελια ρεεεεεεεεεε.......(ουπς μπερδευτικα με την ταινια)...  ::   ::   ::  

τεσπα αγορασα και περιμενω να ερθει με μια καρτουλα atheros...  ::   ::   :: 

και μολις ερ8ει openwrt firmware μεσα και πανικος...  ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Εδώ είδα 
http://www.inside-gsm.com/Wireless/A...on_wl500g.html
με ενδιαφέρον ότι μπορεί να πάρει bluetooth dongle.
Για την ώρα λέει ότι μπορείς να δεις μόνο τον εσωτερικό web server και δεν είναι routed το inderface. Μόλις το καταφέρουν θα είναι ένα ιδανικό "uvisersal wireless Access Point" με ένα Class 1 bluetooth (100 μέτρα εμβέλεια) και την κατάλληλη mini pci.  ::  
Βέβαια ως γνωστό με το bluetooth και το άλλο άκρο πρέπει να είναι class 1 για να υπάρχει επικοινωνία σε μεγάλη εμβέλεια, αλλιώς τα περίπου 10 μέτρα θα είναι το όριο επικοινωνίας. Ίσως ένα hackεμα στο dongle και την προσαρμογή μίας omni ή panel θα ταξίδευε το Bluetooth ακόμα πιο μακριά.
Απλώς αυτές είναι κάποιες σκέψεις και ιδέες προς συζήτηση.

----------


## m0bius

Χώρις να είμαι σίγουρος νομίζω ότι το implementation του Atheros driver για linux πέρα από το ότι είναι prioperiaty code δεν ρυθμίζει ισχύ.

----------


## mojiro

βασικα μονο και μονο οτι εχει lpt/usb πιστευω οτι ειναι γενικα μια καλη
επενδυση για οσους ασχολουνται με τις ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες.

για μια lpt μπορουν να κατασκευαστει πληθος εφαρμογων σχετικα απλα.
εγω το πρωτο πραγμα που σκεφτηκα ηταν usb πληκτρολογιο και στην
lpt ενα ωραιο lcd panel.

θελετε και αλλο σεναριο usb καρτα ηχου, usb σκληρος και ετοιμο το
φορητο "σκληρο" mp3 player !!!

κατα την γνωμη μου προκειται για μια πολυμορφικη συσκευη απο την
στιγμη που δεχεται linux και εχει hardware πορτες.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Χώρις να είμαι σίγουρος νομίζω ότι το implementation του Atheros driver για linux πέρα από το ότι είναι prioperiaty code δεν ρυθμίζει ισχύ.


Εξαρτάτε πότε το κατεβάζεις από το cvs  ::  
Την μια έχει και την άλλη όχι....

Βασικά το "πρόβλημα" είναι ότι το Atheros μπορεί να πάει από το 1 Ghz έως τα 6Ghz και για να πάρουν άδεια από την FCC για να το κυκλοφορήσουν, υπάρχει ένα κομμάτι που δίνεται binary only (το περιβόητο HAL - Hardware Apstraction Layer - γνωστό και ως Μαύρο Χάλι σε πολλούς  ::  )
Έτσι κάθε φορά που γίνεται αλλαγή στο HAL, χάνουμε και κάτι, μια την ρύθμιση ισχύος, μια την δυνατότητα να αλλάζεις κάποιες (καλές) παραμέτρους  ::  κλπ κλπ
Επανέρχονται βέβαια κάποια στιγμή, αλλά πρέπει να παρακολουθείς τον driver από...κοντά  ::  

Πάντως το Asus προβλέπω να κάνει "θραύση" σε πολλές εφαρμογές και όχι μόνο σαν wifi router...  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από m0bius
> 
> Χώρις να είμαι σίγουρος νομίζω ότι το implementation του Atheros driver για linux πέρα από το ότι είναι prioperiaty code δεν ρυθμίζει ισχύ.
> 
> 
> Εξαρτάτε πότε το κατεβάζεις από το cvs  
> Την μια έχει και την άλλη όχι....
> 
> Βασικά το "πρόβλημα" είναι ότι το Atheros μπορεί να πάει από το 1 Ghz έως τα 6Ghz και για να πάρουν άδεια από την FCC για να το κυκλοφορήσουν, υπάρχει ένα κομμάτι που δίνεται binary only (το περιβόητο HAL - Hardware Apstraction Layer - γνωστό και ως Μαύρο Χάλι σε πολλούς  )
> ...


Στο OpenBSD έγινε merge πρόσφατα (πριν από κανένα μήνα) ένα open-source HAL, το οποίο το χει γράψει ο author του ar5k driver (GPL, monitor-mode only, για Linux). Σε τι συχνότητες παίζει, καλύτερα να μην το γράψουμε εδώ  :: 
Υπόψιν το HAL είναι OS-independent  ::

----------


## Tenorism

> Σε τι συχνότητες παίζει, καλύτερα να μην το γράψουμε εδώ


Και να μην το γράψουμε εμείς το γραφεί η Atheros...  :: 
Και κάπου παίζουν έτσι... με κάτι RouterOS  ::  ... του διαβόλου πράγματα

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Σε τι συχνότητες παίζει, καλύτερα να μην το γράψουμε εδώ 
> 
> 
> Και να μην το γράψουμε εμείς το γραφεί η Atheros... 
> Και κάπου παίζουν έτσι... με κάτι RouterOS  ... του διαβόλου πράγματα


Και που να δείς τι κάνει ο madwifi... Ειδικά εαν δεις εκείνη την συναρτησούλα προς το τέλος....  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Αν γίνεται να αλλαχθεί η mini-pci και να μπεί κάποια άλλη πιστεύω πως το asus θα είναι ο διάδοχος του wrt. Εφόσων πέρνει και open-wrt νομίζω πως θα γίνεται αλλά ας πει κάποιος πιο γνώστης με αυτα.

----------


## tripkaos

περιμενε να το παρω στα χερια μου θα το καψω!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## FIREBALL

> περιμενε να το παρω στα χερια μου θα το καψω!!!



Όχι κρίμα και φαίνετε καλό μηχάνημα!  ::  Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον να δοκιμάζαμε και άλλες περίεργες καρτούλες mini-pci.....  ::  
Ψήνομαι να πάρω και εγώ ένα να το βάλω να κάνει παρέα στο Linksys!

----------


## Ifaistos

Ο Αι Βασίλης ξαναχτύπησε  ::   ::   ::   ::  
(Είδες που τελικά είμουν καλό παιδί όλο το χρόνο)  ::  

Μια πρώτη φωτογραφία από τον...εσωτερικό κόσμο του Asus 500g

Το μεγάλο γέλιο έπεσε με τους δικούς μου, που με βλέπουν να βγάζω τις ζαλατίνες από το κουτί, να πέρνω ένα κατσαβίδι και να το ανοίγω πριν καν το βάλω στο ρεύμα  ::  
Λέτε να έχασα την εγγύηση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Το μεγάλο γέλιο έπεσε με τους δικούς μου, που με βλέπουν να βγάζω τις ζαλατίνες από το κουτί, να πέρνω ένα κατσαβίδι και να το ανοίγω πριν καν το βάλω στο ρεύμα


Κλασσικά!
Ότι καινούριο μπαίνει στο σπίτι πρώτα το βλέπουμε από 'μέσα' και μετά στο ρέυμα 

χαχαχαχα

----------


## m0bius

Χτές πήρα και εγώ στα χεράκια μου ένα Asus WL 500g να παίξω και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι με έχει εντυπωσιάσει λίγο πιο πολύ από το WRT (σνίφ).

Δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα να του αλλάξω firmware γιατί έχω ένα group project να παραδώσω την άλλη Πέμπτη αλλά μου φαίνετε ότι ειδικά αν του μπεί μια mini-pci prism2 καρτούλα πάνω θα μπορέσουμε να αντικαταστήσουμε πολλά links με αυτό το πραγματάκι.

Lets play  ::

----------


## acoul

Του έχω βάλει το τελευταίο experimental openwrt και προσπαθώ να κάνω port τους cisco drivers για την aironet miniPCI 350. Η atheros δεν δουλεύει σε ad-hoc και γενικά δεν μου έδωσε την αίσθηση του σταθερού driver. Διστυχώς δεν έχω prism/ipw2x00 για να δοκιμάσω και αυτές τις κάρτες. Καλό δείχνει αλλά με λίγα παραπάνω είναι πολύ καλύτερο το wrap... !!

----------


## paravoid

> Του έχω βάλει το τελευταίο experimental openwrt και προσπαθώ να κάνω port τους cisco drivers για την aironet miniPCI 350. Η atheros δεν δουλεύει σε ad-hoc και γενικά δεν μου έδωσε την αίσθηση του σταθερού driver. Διστυχώς δεν έχω prism/ipw2x00 για να δοκιμάσω και αυτές τις κάρτες. Καλό δείχνει αλλά με λίγα παραπάνω είναι πολύ καλύτερο το wrap... !!


Δεν ξέρω τι patches βάζει το openwrt (εκτός από το squashfs) ή αν οι drivers που έχει φτιάξει (ethernet & leds νομίζω) είναι συμβατοί, δοκίμασε όμως Linux 2.6, έχει support για MPI-350.
Διαφορετικά, κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου ένα patch για 2.4.

Έχε υπόψη σου ότι σε αντίθεση με το broadcom που έχει κανονικά, ο airo (και από όσο ξέρω και κανένας άλλος) δεν έχουν δυνατότητα για layer 2 bridging σε managed mode (το οποίο έχω ξαναγράψει γιατί είναι περίπλοκο). Αν θες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως client θα πρέπει να κάνεις proxy ARP ή ακόμα καλύτερα κανονικό routing.

Καλή τύχη, keep us posted  ::

----------


## m0bius

> Του έχω βάλει το τελευταίο experimental openwrt και προσπαθώ να κάνω port τους cisco drivers για την aironet miniPCI 350. Η atheros δεν δουλεύει σε ad-hoc και γενικά δεν μου έδωσε την αίσθηση του σταθερού driver. Διστυχώς δεν έχω prism/ipw2x00 για να δοκιμάσω και αυτές τις κάρτες. Καλό δείχνει αλλά με λίγα παραπάνω είναι πολύ καλύτερο το wrap... !!


Έχω αρχίζει να κατεβάζω το toolchain για το 1.9.2.7 (cross-compile) άμα θες στείλε μου το url να κοιτάξω μήπως μπορέσω να το κάνω compile εγώ. Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω crosscompile και το hostap αλλά δεν έχω καμία minipci με prism για να δοκιμάσω.

----------


## acoul

paravoid: Διστυχώς και στο 2.6 ο airo.c δεν έχει την σταθερότητα του hostap για παράδειγμα. Δοκιμάζω κάποια patches αλλά όλο το σχήμα είναι ένα μεγάλο hack. Ο driver της cisco δεν υποστηρίζει wireless extentions (iwconfig κλπ) και είναι μόνο για 2.4 kernel ενώ ο patched στον kernel δεν είναι τόσο stable... το σήμα ανεβοκατεβαίνει και καμιά φορά κολάει το link. Όσο για Openwrt και kernel 2.6 το περιμένουμε πως και πως...

m0bius: have fun !!

----------


## m0bius

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις, βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και πέρασα πέρασα το 1.9.2.7-4 (custom firmware του Oleg). 

Αρχικά επιπλέον δυνατότητες, bandwidth management μέσω του wondershaper, ipv6 support, Samba support, NFS support, USB Audio Support (!?) και μερικά ακόμα.

Το έχω και κάνει sharing wirelessly την σύνδεση που έχω στην εστία και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω παράπονο αν και μου φαίνετε ότι και αυτό έχει αρχίσει και ψιλοζεσταίνετε.

Πάντως όπως το έχω δεί μέχρι στιγμής, αν δεν είστε από τους τυχερούς που έχουν το Deluxe version (με 32mb μνήμης) τότε η καλύτερη λύση είναι ένα 128mb memory stick στην usb του (η οποία δυστυχώς μόνο στην Deluxe είναι 2.0) 

Α επιπλεόν κάτι να μεταφέρω από τα forums του chupa.nl αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο πρέπει, σε ορισμένα WL500g μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις το λεγόμενο Afterburner (a.k.a speedbuster του WRT). Το δικό μου είναι ένα από αυτά αλλά ακόμα δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## mojiro

> Πάντως όπως το έχω δεί μέχρι στιγμής, αν δεν είστε από τους τυχερούς που έχουν το Deluxe version (με 32mb μνήμης) τότε η καλύτερη λύση είναι ένα 128mb memory stick στην usb του (η οποία δυστυχώς μόνο στην Deluxe είναι 2.0)


?

32mb flash ή ram ?

----------


## m0bius

Έχει 4mb flash όπως το WL500g και 32mb ram εκ των οποίων μόνο τα 16 είναι ενεργοποιημένα από το εργοστάσιο. (αλλά μπορείς να τα ενεργοποιήσεις)

----------


## vaggos13

Με το firmware του Oleg τι δυνατότητες για routing υπάρχουν; Μπορείς να βάλεις bgp;

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες δυνατότητες για routing αν σκεφτείς ότι δεν έχει switch που να διαχειρίζεται vlans παρά μόνο 2 ethernet πόρτες - μία στο WAN και μία σε ένα απλό 5πορτο switch.

----------


## papashark

Βασίλη, δοκίμασες να βάλεις μέσα μια Cisco 350 MiniPCI ?

Έχω ακούσει ότι δουλεύει, άμα το καταφέρεις, τότε θα έχουμε σε πολύ καλή τιμή, το καλύτερο radio σε εξωτερική συσκευή  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Με μειονέκτηματα όμως..

Η cisco δεν παίζει σε HostAP mode. Η μήπως κάνω λάθος;

----------


## gadgetakias

Υπάρχει πάντα και η Senao MiniPCI με Prism 2.5 για HostAP..  ::

----------


## acoul

Παίζει καλά και με mpi350 και με atheros. Για εξωτερική συσκευή προτιμώ την λύση wrap. Και τα δύο είναι πολύ καλά αν και το Linux OS θέλει λίγο πείραγμα για να παίζει σωστά και στις δύο...

----------


## acoul

Μια και που έρχεται η Ανάσταση σε λίγες ώρες και ο sbolis μου έχει κάνει παραγγελιά wl500g + senao miniPCI στο παρακάτω link υπάρχει ένα firmware και τα σχετικά modules. Τα README files καλό είναι να διαβαστούν, εξάλλου είναι μικρά γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο  :: 

Internet, Wireless

----------


## sbolis

> Μια και που έρχεται η Ανάσταση σε λίγες ώρες και ο sbolis μου έχει κάνει παραγγελιά wl500g + senao miniPCI στο παρακάτω link υπάρχει ένα firmware και τα σχετικά modules.


ΒΡΕ! Δεν είπαμε να το κάναμε μαζί; (με την καλή έννοια  ::  )

(έρχομαι σε λίγο με τα υλικά για testing!)

----------


## acoul

latest firmware Internet, Wireless

credits: 
sbolis: debuging, feedback + providing senao miniPCI !!!
acinonyx: hostap power adjust patch
dti: providing an Asus wl500g for 3+ months and counting !!

preserve the credits !!

----------


## dti

Αν χρειαστεί η senao του sbolis μπορώ να δανείσω κι εγώ μία.
"Χτύπησα" 2 από τον nc... 
Αλέξανδρε θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν μπορούσε να γίνει ένα συγκριτικό test που να δείχνει πόσο βελτιώθηκε το link σου με τη συγκεκριμένη αναβάθμιση.

----------


## acoul

Μια και υπάρχουν ερωτήσεις με PM για το asus wl-500g + atheros + openwrt απαντώ εδώ για όσους ενδιαφέροντε: Το asus wl-500g παίζει με την atheros καλά μόνο με ένα παλιότερο hacked version openwrt - σχετικό thread Το καινούργιο firmware έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο boot. Για atheros και λύση embeded θα διάλεγα το wrap ή θα περίμενα τις δοκιμές για το wgt634u - Για το τελευταίο φέρνει ο dti το hardware για τις σχετικές δοκιμές.

----------


## jabarlee

Και το Πλαίσιο, επίσης

----------


## sbolis

> ή θα περίμενα τις δοκιμές για το wgt634u -


Επειδή το έψαχνα κι εγώ.. κάποιο από αυτά τα μοντέλα με τα οποία 
παίζουν στο openwrt forum, παίρνουν PCMCIA νομίζω.

----------


## dti

> Και το Πλαίσιο, επίσης


2,5 φορές πιο ακριβά όμως...
Αν και αδικούμε το Πλαίσιο κάνοντας αυτή τη σύγκριση αφού τα δικά μου είναι refurbished. 
Γύρω στα 100 ευρώ βγαίνουν περίπου αυτά που είναι ολοκαίνουργια...

----------


## acoul

New firmware release. 

From the Readme.txt file:
------------------------------------
New things in this release:
- hostap to 0.4.0 + txpower adjust patches + enabled firmware nvram upload + stable firmware series upload at boot 
- Wireless Extentions v18 for 2.4.30 linux kernel
- madwifi bsd branch cvs-Spring 2005
- firmware for senao cards under /etc/firmware

You can grab it here: Internet, Wireless

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:08.0 to 64
eth1: Broadcom BCM47xx 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Controller 3.60.13.0
No Broadcom devices found.
device eth0 entered promiscuous mode
br0: port 1(eth0) entering learning state
br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state
br0: topology change detected, propagating
hostap_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
hostap_pci: 0.4.0 - 2005-04-25 (Jouni Malinen <[email protected]>)
PCI: Enabling device 01:02.0 (0000 -> 0002)
hostap_pci: Registered netdevice wifi0
wifi0: Original COR value: 0x0
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 200 ms
wifi0: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
wifi0: PRI: id=0x15 v1.1.0
wifi0: STA: id=0x1f v1.4.9
wifi0: defaulting to bogus WDS frame as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WDS
wifi0: Intersil Prism2.5 PCI: mem=0x40002000, irq=6
wifi0: registered netdevice wlan0
prism2_download: dl_cmd=4 start_addr=0x003f0000 num_areas=3
wifi0: test Genesis mode with HCR 0x1f
wifi0: Original COR value: 0x0
Readback test failed, HCR 0x1f write 00 e1 a1 ff read 00 c1 a1 c1
wifi0: test Genesis mode with HCR 0x0f
wifi0: Original COR value: 0xa1
Readback test succeeded, HCR 0x0f
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 0 ms
wifi0: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
wifi0: PRI: id=0x15 v1.1.4
Could not get RID for component STA
wifi0: Failed to read STA f/w version - only Primary f/w present
prism2_download: dl_cmd=1 start_addr=0x003f0c01 num_areas=3
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 30 ms
wifi0: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
wifi0: PRI: id=0x15 v1.1.4
wifi0: STA: id=0x1f v1.7.4
[email protected]:/etc/firmware#
[email protected]:/etc/firmware# uname -a
Linux OpenWrt 2.4.30-wifi.ozo.com #2 Sun May 15 21:05:40 EEST 2005 mips unknown
[email protected]:/etc/firmware# df
Filesystem 1k-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/root 1536 1536 0 100% /
/dev/mtdblock/4 1728 324 1404 19% /jffs
none 7068 4 7064 0% /tmp
[email protected]:/etc/firmware# iwconfig wlan0
wlan0 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"test"
Mode:Master Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00 Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Tx-Power:-16 dBm Sensitivity=1/3
Retry min limit:8 RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality:0 Signal level:0 Noise level:0
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

----------


## sbolis

> hostap to 0.4.0 + txpower adjust patches + enabled firmware nvram upload + stable firmware series upload at boot


Ενώ εμείς τρωγόμαστε, εσύ γράφεις, ε;;

δε μου λες, αυτό:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=160007#160007

το δοκίμασες; Μπας και κάνουμε τις ETSI Senao (13), ΓιουβETSI (14?)

----------


## acoul

New firmware release: Wireless - Internet

Changelog:
-----------------
-hostap-0.4.1 drivers
-latest madwifi bsd branch cvs drivers
-added prism54 support

----------


## acoul

Μια ακόμη νέα έκδοση firmware: Internet,Wireless

Από το README.txt:

-------------------------------
This firmware is based on openwrt.cvs.head of Jun 15 07:42 EET
which includes gcc-3.4.4 with a patched 2.4.31 linux kernel
+ Wireless Extentions v18 

It includes support for hostap, txpower patch by Acinonyx and
the suggested 1.7.4 firmware for the prism2 cards along with
support for atheros, prism54 and cisco mpi350 cards

Couple of packages such as quagga, kismet_drone, snmpd, pmacct
are also included
-------------------------------

Και ένα console capture:

BusyBox v1.00 (2005.06.15-08:12+0000) Built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

_______ ________ __
| |.-----.-----.-----.| | | |.----.| |_
| - || _ | -__| || | | || _|| _|
|_______|| __|_____|__|__||________||__| |____|
|__| W I R E L E S S F R E E D O M

[email protected]:~# uname -a
Linux OpenWrt 2.4.31 #7 Wed Jun 15 10:31:29 EEST 2005 mips unknown

----------


## Vigor

Επειδή κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου ότι στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν διάφορα revision της συγκεκριμένης εξωτερικής συσκευής,παρακαλώ μια ερώτηση:

Με ποιό rev παίζει δοκιμασμένα το openwrt στο Asus WL-500g?

Mιλάμε πάντα για το
http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l...59&modelmenu=1

ή για το
http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l...61&modelmenu=1 ??????????

Είμαι ένα βήμα πριν να κάνω commit της παραγγελίας...

Κάποια δοκιμασμένη πηγή?  ::  (PM me)

----------


## acoul

Το σχετικό thread για το hardware με την miniPCI είναι εδώ: Wireless,Internet

----------


## acoul

Τα αποτελέσματα από το σχετικό test για throughput με 2 x Asus wl500g, senao/prism2 back-to-back, master/managed:

sftp> get broadcom.tar
Fetching /extra/broadcom.tar to broadcom.tar
/extra/broadcom.tar 100% 828MB 6.9MB/s 02:00

Θα ακολουθήσει αργότερα δοκιμή με atheros - με το που θα πέσει ακόμη ένα wl500g στα χέρια μου...

----------

